# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Electric aircraft, Extra Aircraft, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany

## Airicist

Extra Aircraft on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Electric aircraft: World-record electric motor makes first flight

Published on Jul 4, 2016




> www.siemens.com/press/electric-aircraft
> 
> In a big leap for the electrification of aviation, an Extra Aircraft aerobatic plane performed its maiden flight with an electric powertrain. The crucial component was a world record motor from Siemens. Weighing a mere 50 kilograms, the motor has an output of 260 kilowatts, resulting in an unparalleled power-to-weight ratio.

----------

